# Sicherheitssteuerung Kat4



## bennzi (5 Dezember 2007)

Servus,

ich sollte an einer Hydraulischen Presse mit kniehebel eine Sicherheitssteuerung mit einem Pnoz Multi realisieren.

nun habe ich ein paar grundlegende fragen, und hoffe jemand von euch kennt sich damit aus.
Ich hab Schütztüren, eine Notaus funktion und eine 2handeinrichtung.

Darf Die S7 auch beim betätigten Notaus an sein?
Der Notaus sollte ja die Leistung über 2 schütz freischalten...
die schütztüren schalten die  ausgänge vorne und hinten auch jeweils über 2 schütze frei...
Wie realisier ich das mit dem Betriebsartenschalter?
geht er aufs pnoz und zur sps?
Beim umschalten der BA muss ich jedes mal quittieren oder?
Sollte ich den S7 automatikbaustein ZB nur aufrufen, wenn Automatik gewählt ist und beim einrichten eben den einrichtbaustein der s7 aufrufen?


danke im vorraus für antworten



grüsse 

benny


----------



## PsYchO_LoGiC (5 Dezember 2007)

bennzi schrieb:


> Darf Die S7 auch beim betätigten Notaus an sein?



die sps darf schon noch laufen. sie muss halt in einen zustand springen, der einen wiederanlauf der presse beim entriegeln des notaus bzw. beim wiedereinschalten verhindert.

sicherheitsfunktionen über sps darf man NUR mit den dafür zugelassenen sps durchführen

ansonsten kenn ich mich mit pressen leider nicht so gut aus :/

mfg


----------



## marlob (5 Dezember 2007)

Wie PsYchO_LoGiC schon sagte, darf die S7 anbleiben. Ich würde sogar sagen, sie sollte anbleiben, da ja weiterhin Eingänge oder nicht sicherheitsrelevante funktionen ausgewertet/ausgeführt werden sollen.

Wie gross ist denn deine Presse (Anzahl Ein- und Ausgänge). Wenn ich nämlich die Beschreibung des PNOZMulti richtig verstanden habe, dann kannst du deine ganze Steuerung darin programmieren und brauchst gar keine extra SPS.


----------



## bennzi (5 Dezember 2007)

wow, ging aber schnell.
das heisst ich schalte mit dem notaus nur die Leistung und die Steuerunausgänge frei...SPS anlassen. so weit so gut.

ne des schaff ich nich die presse nur mit dem multi zu realisiern...
hängt ja schon was dran und ich hab nur des kleine multi des nicht erweiterungsfähig ist.

Scutztürschalter schalten auch nur steuerausgänge frei dann. Leistung bleibt aber an, zB hydraulikpumpe usw...

Wie bring ich die SPS denn in einen sicheren zustand dass die presse nicht wiederanläuft. Alle merken zurücksetzen oder wie? oder bausteine ainfach nicht mehr bearbeiten lassen?

Wie läuft des mit dem BA schalter? aufs pnoz und auf die sps legen?
beim umschalten des schalters muss die sps ja auch in einen Zustand sein der klar definiert ist. dh. nur die bausteine bearbeiten lassen die ich für den jeweiligen betrieb brauche?

dankeee


benny


----------



## PsYchO_LoGiC (5 Dezember 2007)

bennzi schrieb:


> Scutztürschalter schalten auch nur steuerausgänge frei dann. Leistung bleibt aber an, zB hydraulikpumpe usw...



naja, das kommt drauf an. du musst beim öffnen der schutztür im normalen betrieb sicherstellen, dass ein sicherer zustand erreicht wird, also dass die pressen und sonstige bewegungen, die jemanden verletzen könnten stehen bleiben



bennzi schrieb:


> Wie bring ich die SPS denn in einen sicheren zustand dass die presse nicht wiederanläuft. Alle merken zurücksetzen oder wie? oder bausteine ainfach nicht mehr bearbeiten lassen?



du könntest z.b. einen merker setzen, der den ablauf stoppt und erst mit einem quittieren zurücksetzen. 
mit dem rücksetzen aller merker ist es wieder so eine sache. da musst du vorher schauen, ob das rücksetzen unerwünschte bewegungen hervorrufen kann, wie z.b. bei einem federrückgestellten ventil. beim rücksetzen des signals lässt dieses ja den zylinder wieder zurückfahren.



bennzi schrieb:


> Wie läuft des mit dem BA schalter? aufs pnoz und auf die sps legen?
> beim umschalten des schalters muss die sps ja auch in einen Zustand sein der klar definiert ist. dh. nur die bausteine bearbeiten lassen die ich für den jeweiligen betrieb brauche?



auf jeden fall auf beides legen. du überbrückst ja mehr oder weniger mit dem schalter die türschalter (zumindest wird das so bei uns gemacht). da musst du natürlich dafür sorgen, dass die anlage nicht einfach normal weiter läuft. wenn nötig kannst du dann ja noch einen einricht-betriebs-baustein abarbeiten lassen, wie z.b. handverfahren

mfg


----------



## ge_org (5 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Benny,

würde mir unbedingt ein Schaltungsbuch von Pilz besorgen, hydraulische Pressen sind heikel. Du solltest bei Zylindern auch eine Stellungsüberwachung der Ventile vorsehen, können ja mal hängenbleiben (haben einige kleinere hydr. Pressen mit jokab im Einsatz, da wirds so gemacht). Zur Kommunikation zur SPS wäre Feldbusmodul (links montierbar, daher auch bei m0p) ideal, kannst die EA's direkt an die SPS weitergeben, Ausgänge musst du sowieso hardwaremäßig wegbekommen (oder über die Multi).

Georg


----------



## bennzi (5 Dezember 2007)

abend.
danke erstmal für die antworten. ihr seid super.

wie meinst du das mit der stellungsüberwachung der ventile? ja hab schon schalter an den ventilen zum überwachen. aber des muss ich nich mitm m0p machen oder? des mach ich ja mit der sps... ???
also der m0p den mir haben is glaub net busfähig oder erweiterbar...
ja des weiss ich ja mit hardwaremäßig abschalten. hab ich au vor. jeweils redundant unso...
also wenn ich die ventile alle spannungsfrei mache, habe ich einen drucklosen umlauf im hydrosystem...
ich hab vor sie jeweils über 2 schütze vorne und 2 hinten an den optokopplern , über den m0p freizuschalten.
notausfunktions schaltet auch über 2 schütz redundant die leistung ab.

mfg

danke..


----------



## jabba (5 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Bennzi,

am Anfang würde ich erst einmal klären ob es eine Presse ist.

Ich will dir da nicht reinreden, aber das Wort Presse wird im Volksmund sehr schnell benutzt, genau wie Tempo für Papiertaschentuch.

Wenn es wirklich eine Presse ist, dann gilt die Pressensicherheitsverordnung, dazu gehören z.B. Nachlaufüberwachung usw. .
Das ist eine Riesenthema.
Durch die Zweihand ist die Wahrscheinichkeit schon sehr hoch. Es reicht dann nicht mehr aus, z.B. nur ein einzelnes Hydraulikventil abzuschalten.

Bin auch kein Fachmann für die Pressensicherheit, ich sorge im Vorfeld dafür , das die nicht anzuwenden ist.


----------



## bennzi (5 Dezember 2007)

hi jabba. 

es ist auf jeden fall eine Presse. eine riesengroße sogar ^^
gut dann muss ich mir am besten mal unterlagen besorgten und mich in dieses riesenthema reinarbeiten.
es is so dass des ne alte presse mit schwungrad und kniehebel war.
war halt alles kaputt unso. bj 1960 rum glaub.
dann ham wir alles abgerissen bis aufs grundgerüst un umgebaut auf hydraulik. das grundgestell mit kniehebel ist erhalten geblieben...
nun druckt eben ein hydraulikzylinder den kniehebel runter und es läuft eben nicht mehr über das schwungrad unso.
steuerung und alles soll halt ersetzt werden.... und da wärn mir beim thema...


----------



## jabba (5 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Bennzi,

da sag ich nur
Oh, OH.

Nur mit der Elektrik kann man die Anlage nicht ( auf Grund meiner wenigen Informationen) auf die heutigen Richtlinien umrüsten. Versuch mal einen Fachmann, z.B. Vertrieb von Pilz oder Rexroth (je nach Hydraulik) zu Rate zu ziehen.


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (5 Dezember 2007)

Betriebsartenwahlschalter gehört auf die Sichere Steuerung und dann sollte auch eine Zustimmtaste dabei sein. 
Schutztüren müssen normalerweise auch auf die Pilz-Steuerung , dabei auf Zuhaltung oder Quittierung achten.
Dementsprechend müssen die Ventile über die Sicherheitssteuerung
zweikanalig abgeschalten werden .
Nachlaufwegmessung ist auch ein heikles Thema und muss abgenommen werden .
Normalerweise kannst du dich auch an den TÜV oder an Firmen wenden,
die auch die UVV-Abnahme machen , die können dir in Bezug auf aktuelle 
Bestimmungen weiterhelfen .
Gute Lektüre für deine Anwendung findest du auch bei Schneider oder Jokab-Safety .


----------



## bennzi (5 Dezember 2007)

zu jabba:
hmm. die hydraulikanlage an sich ist neu und auch zertifiziert unso soweit ich weiss!!
ich denke es geht somit nur um die elektrik.
das ganze teil muss nachher glaub ich sooderso abgenommen werden weil es soweit ich weiss eine wesentliche änderung der Anlage ist...

zu MajorutyOfOne:
also den BA schalter leg ich auf das m0p und muss jede umschaltung quittieren lassen oder?
gleichzeitig leg ich den BA natürlich auch auf die sps?
das mit der zweikanaligen abschlatung ist soweit ok.
Nachlaufwegmessung? wie hab ich das zu verstehen? wie weit die Presse nach der abschaltung eben nachläuft? 

hat jemand die DIN EN 693?

mfg

dankedankedanke


----------



## ge_org (5 Dezember 2007)

Servus,
m0p ist Busfähig(Profibus, Ethernet...--ist aber bei dir nicht das Problem), für Pressen würde ich, wenn ich Pnoz verwenden würde die m02 vorschlagen und mich von den Leuten von Pilz beraten lassen, Konzept würde wahrscheinlich (vermutlich) ca. >3.500€ kosten, rentiert sich aber in diesem Fall, du bekommst dann alles was du für eine Abnahme brauchst!
Wir haben auch Hydraulik im Einsatz bei der die Handgeschwindigkeit (Einrichtbetrieb) Softwaremäßig angesteuert wird, aber so wirklich sicher ist das auch nicht, passieren wird wahrscheinlich nichts (und wenn was passiert bin ich hoffentlich woanders), grunsätzlich ist es dennoch nicht sicher, Presse (in diesem Fall zum Glück nicht-->Verletzungsgrad nicht schwerwiegend) hin oder her.
Georg


----------



## bennzi (5 Dezember 2007)

jau der von pilz war ja daaaa. hat gemeint mitm m0p müsst es auf jeden fall realisierbar sein. notaus abschaltung, türabschaltung, 2handstuerung und betreibsartenschalter.
ich schalte ja eigentlich nur die ventile frei (schutztür)und die leistung ab.(Notaus)
des ist ja des einzige was ich mitm m0p mach...
den rest geb ich ja an die sps weiter(zweihandtaster, BA)

bei autobetrieb und handbetrieb werden auch verschiedene drücke verwendet.
das realisier ich ja alles über die sps nachher, auch die ventilüberwachung.

seh ich schon richtig oder?


----------



## bennzi (6 Dezember 2007)

ich hab nen problem. Der hand-Automatik schalter hat eine nullstellen wo er kein signal rausgibt, aber wenn der m0p keine "1" an hand oder auto hat geht er auf "I-Fault".... was soll ich tun?

zu jabba nochmal: ja die hydraulik ist extra auf die Presse ausgelegt worden, wenn es dich interessiert kann ich dir ja mal den plan zukommen lassen.
kein ventil geschalten = sicherheitsstop.
ich könnte das m0p programm ja auch mal posten wenn es jemand interessiert...

mfg


----------



## Praios (6 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
das Pnoz Multi M2P ist mit Sicherheitsbausteinen für Pressen ausgerüstet und kann wie oben schon gesagt auch Standardsteuerungsaufgaben erledigen.

Der Nachlaufweg muß nicht beim einschalten gemessen werden. Er muß meines Wissens nur bei der jährlichen Prüfung kontrolliert werden. Da gehts dann um Sicherheitsabstände Zweihand/Lichtschranke <-> gefahrbringende Bewegung.(Ziehkissen beim hochfahren beachten)

Ab einer gewissen Pressengröße darf ein Taktbetrieb seit März 2006 mit Lichtschranke nicht "eingebaut" sein.(siehe ZH1/281 ND03/2006) 

Zweihandsteuerung(siehe ZH1/406)

Ganz nützlich ist die DIN EN693 Sicherheit-Hydraulische Pressen.Da steht alles drin
Bei der BG gibts Experten die sich Tag ein Tag aus mit Pressensicherheit auseinander setzen und dir kostenlos!!! weiterhelfen. Ich würde mich beim Thema Pressensicherheit nicht auf Herstelleraussagen verlassen sondern gleich die BG um Rat fragen. Übrigens...die BG beist nicht, was aber mache Chefs glauben

Gruss Mathias


----------



## marlob (6 Dezember 2007)

Praios schrieb:


> Zweihandsteuerung(siehe ZH1/406)


ZH1/4*0*6 sind doch die "Richtlinien für Flüssigkeitsstrahler (Spritzgeräte)"
und
ZH1/4*5*6 sind die "Sicherheitsregeln für Zweihandschaltungen an
kraftbetriebenen Pressen der Metallbearbeitung"

oder hast du andere Quellen


----------



## Praios (6 Dezember 2007)

Du hast Recht


----------



## Nais (6 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Bennzi,

Dir bleibt eigentlich nur Kategorie 4. Das "kleine" PNOZ M0P reicht dafür aus.
Ich würde so vorgehen:
Bei Not-Aus oder Schutztüröffnung immer Pumpenschütze und möglichst alle Ventile (hydraulische Besonderheiten beachten) abschalten.
Bei dem weiterhin angedachten Zweihandbetrieb würde ich die zusätzliche Betriebsart Hand entfallen lassen und immer Zweihandbedienung vorschreiben, ein richtiger Automatikbetrieb macht eigentlich nur mit Lichtgitter Sinn.
Falls sich Sicherheitsventile am Aggregat befinden (redundant mit zusätzlichem Überwachungsanschluß / meist M12) sind diese mit  in Dein PNOZmulti einzubinden. Wichtig dabei ist dabei vor allem Grundstellungsüberwachung (Ventile sind geschlossen), noch besser ist es beide Stellungen zu überwachen. Bei einem Fehler auf einem der Ventile gilt das gleich wie oben, Pumpe und Ventile abschalten.
Bei eingebauten Sicherheitsventilen ist es teilweise möglich die Pumpe im drucklosen Umlauf weiterlaufen zu lassen und nur die Ventile abzuschalten, daß halte ich aber bei reiner Zweihandbedienung nicht für sinnvoll.
Bitte auch den Nachlaufweg bedenken, als Faustregel für die Planung kannst Du Gesamt-Maschinenstoppzeit (ms) * 2 => Mindestabstand (mm) verwenden, was dich aber nicht von der Nachlaufmessung befreit.

Uwe


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (6 Dezember 2007)

ge_org schrieb:


> (und wenn was passiert bin ich hoffentlich woandersGeorg


 
Hoffentlich nicht in der Presse .


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (6 Dezember 2007)

Praios schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Pnoz Multi M2P ist mit Sicherheitsbausteinen für Pressen ausgerüstet und kann wie oben schon gesagt auch Standardsteuerungsaufgaben erledigen.
> 
> Der Nachlaufweg muß nicht beim einschalten gemessen werden. Er muß meines Wissens nur bei der jährlichen Prüfung kontrolliert werden. Da gehts dann um Sicherheitsabstände Zweihand/Lichtschranke <-> gefahrbringende Bewegung.(Ziehkissen beim hochfahren beachten)
> ...


 

Soviel ich weiss muss bei getakteten hydraulischen Pressen bei jedem Neustart die Prozedur mit der Nachlaufwegüberwachung gemacht werden , oder wenn die einige Minuten im Leerlauf gestanden haben .
Diese Aussage bezieht sich jetzt auf Lichtvörhänge mit Eintakt oder Zweitakt Vorwahl .


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (6 Dezember 2007)

bennzi schrieb:


> jau der von pilz war ja daaaa. hat gemeint mitm m0p müsst es auf jeden fall realisierbar sein. notaus abschaltung, türabschaltung, 2handstuerung und betreibsartenschalter.
> ich schalte ja eigentlich nur die ventile frei (schutztür)und die leistung ab.(Notaus)
> des ist ja des einzige was ich mitm m0p mach...
> den rest geb ich ja an die sps weiter(zweihandtaster, BA)
> ...


 
Ventilüberwachung muss auf die Sicherheitssteuerung .


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (6 Dezember 2007)

*Doch noch gefunden*

Hier ist mal ein kleiner Auszug aus der XPSMC von Schneider zur Hydraulikpresse.


----------



## bennzi (7 Dezember 2007)

ihr seid echt supper drauf!



Nais schrieb:


> Bei Not-Aus oder Schutztüröffnung immer Pumpenschütze und möglichst alle Ventile (hydraulische Besonderheiten beachten) abschalten.


 
hmmm. bei einer schutztüröffnung die pumpe ausmachen??

zum ablauf der presse kurz. es ist kein wirklicher automatikbetrieb.
Zweihandbetrieb sollte zum einrichten eben da sein zwecks höhenverstellung.
der autobetrieb is kein dauerlauf oder so. wenn ich auf autostell und das vordere schutzgitter schließe, soll die presse ab und wieder auf fahren 1-6x je nach anwahl.

die ventilüberwachung muss echt sicher auf die sicherheitssteuerung?

ich glaube schon dass es sicherheitsventile sind...
ich mach mal ein fot von dem hydraulikplan..hoffentlich kann man auch was erkennen.
also damit sich überhaupt was tut muss ich immer 2 oder mehr ventile gleichzeitig schalten.

http://home.arcor.de/uskclan/07122006004.jpg


----------



## Nais (7 Dezember 2007)

...ich schau mir den Plan am WE mal genauer an, damit kann man schon gut  arbeiten.

Uwe


----------



## bennzi (7 Dezember 2007)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Hier ist mal ein kleiner Auszug aus der XPSMC von Schneider zur Hydraulikpresse.


 
suuupi danke!!! das ist toll!!!


----------



## Nais (7 Dezember 2007)

Hallo  Bennzi,

laut Deinem Plan  laufen  alle gefahrbringenden  Bewegungen über  Y2  und Y4  oder Y3 und Y4,  d.h. es wird mit zwei überwachten Ventilen gesichert (Redundanz). Damit bewirkt schon ein Abschalten von Y2/3 oder Y4 den sofortigen Stopp der Presse,  d.h. es  wäre  möglich mit *Einbindung der  Ventilüberwachung  E2, E3 und E4 in das PNOZ multi*, bei Schutztüröffnung die Pumpe im drucklosen Umlauf weiterlaufen zu lassen. 
Damit könntest Du bei geschlossener Schutztür im Automatikbetrieb fahren und bei offener Tür die Zweihandbedienung nutzen. Bei NOT-Aus oder Ventilfehler schaltest Du alles ab (inkl. Pumpe). Die Überwachung gehört auf alle Fälle in das PNOZmulti, d.h. Grund- und Schaltstellung von Y2, Y3 und Y4 überwachen. Die 20 Eingänge des PNOZ sollten für Deine Anwendung ausreichen (2x NOT-Aus,1x NOT-Aus RESET, 4x Zweihand, 2x Schutztür, 6x Ventilüberwachung, 2x Schützrückführung ?, 1xSchutztür-Reset ?).
Den hydraulischen Teil Sicherheit würde ich mir noch einmal von der BG absegnen lassen, da neuere Sicherheitsblöcke die 2 überwachten Ventile meist *nur zur Druckfreigabe* (P-Leitung) haben und die Öffnungs- oder Schliessbewegung von zusätzlichen Ventilen ausgeführt wird.

Uwe


----------



## Martin L. (7 Dezember 2007)

*Pressensteuerung  EN 4*

Hallo Bennzi,


habe vor 2 Monaten 2 Hydraulische SMG-Ziehpressen mit Siemens S7-300 für Hilfsfunktionen um mit einer Pilz Sicherheitssteuerung und Leutze Lumiflex Solid 4 Lichtschranken umgebaut.
Habe alle Sicherheitsrelevanten Funktionen, Schütztüren,2-Hand Bedienung, Not-Aus Kette (2-kanalig) Lichtschranke etc. nur in der Pilz-Pressensicherheitssteuerung realisiert und alles mit Querschlusserkennung ausgerüstet. (EN-4  Vorschrift)
Die Schütze für die Ansteuerung der Hydraulik- und Propventile wurden auch mit Querschlusserkennung ausgerüstet (Viel Verdrahtungsaufwand, aber notwendig).
Das herunterfahren des Stössels muss immer mit 2-Hand Steuerung realisiert werden und das hochfahren muss in jeder Betriebsart sofort möglich sein. Daher komplettes abschalten der Hydraulikpumpen nicht zulässig!!!
Desweiteren die schon von Uwe angesprochene Nachlaufmessung, muss auch immer überwacht werden.
Habe die Lichtschranken-Steuerung auf Sicherheit optimiert, sodass nur SCHUTZ zulässig ist kein Eintakt, Zweitakt etc.
Im Klartext die Lichtschranke (Fingerschutz 20mm) ist immer aktiv, bei Betätigung fährt der Stössel automatisch in sicherer Position hoch (EN4)
Noch viel Spass bei deinem Projekt.
Bis dann


----------



## bennzi (9 Dezember 2007)

Nais schrieb:


> Damit bewirkt schon ein Abschalten von Y2/3 oder Y4 den sofortigen Stopp der Presse,  d.h. es  wäre  möglich mit *Einbindung der  Ventilüberwachung  E2, E3 und E4 in das PNOZ multi*, bei Schutztüröffnung die Pumpe im drucklosen Umlauf weiterlaufen zu lassen.
> Damit könntest Du bei geschlossener Schutztür im Automatikbetrieb fahren und bei offener Tür die Zweihandbedienung nutzen. Bei NOT-Aus oder Ventilfehler schaltest Du alles ab (inkl. Pumpe). Die Überwachung gehört auf alle Fälle in das PNOZmulti, d.h. Grund- und Schaltstellung von Y2, Y3 und Y4 überwachen.



genauso habe ich mir das vorgestellt. einfach alle ventile über 2 schütze abschalten..
wie meinstu ventilstellungen überwachen? wie sollte die schaltung denn aussehen zum überwachen?

sehr grosse hilfe bist. danke.

mfg


----------



## Nais (9 Dezember 2007)

> wie meinstu ventilstellungen überwachen? wie sollte die schaltung denn aussehen zum überwachen?


Das wichtigste ist die Grundstellungsüberwachung, d.h. ein nicht angesteuertes Ventil muss auf dem Grundstellungskontakt ein H-Signal bringen (d.h. Ventil ist sicher geschlossen). 
Sobald eines der Ventile nicht mehr sicher schliesst ist die hydraulische Sicherheit nicht mehr gegeben, und ein *erneutes Starten der Presse muß verhindert werden*. Du kannst dann die Zweihandbedienung und die Schutztürfreigabe deaktivieren oder am besten gleich die Pumpe abschalten.
Die Schaltstellungsüberwachung (offenes Ventil) kannst Du ebenso einbinden, d.h. bei geschaltenem Ventil muß das Grundstellungssignal auf L- Pegel gehen.
Somit benötigst Du im PNOZ das Ventil- Ansteuersignal aus der SPS und das Signal der Grundstellungsüberwachung und prüfst auf jeweils gegenläufige Pegel,  die  Kombination 0 0  oder  1  1  darf  bei einer  funktionierenden  Hydraulik nicht vorkommen. Bitte nicht vergessen eine Verzögerung mit einzubauen (Ventilschaltzeiten). Bei funktionierenden  Sicherheitsventilen  sollten  500ms  reichen,  liegt es  darüber  würde ich über einen  Tausch der  Sicherheitsventile  nachdenken, oder einen neuwertigen Pressensicherheitsblock nachrüsten.


----------



## bennzi (9 Dezember 2007)

jauu danke ich glaube ich verstehs....
du meinst praktisch dass wenn die ventile in GS schalten sollen (SPS signal y2 y3 y4 zum ventilsteuern 0) muss nach 500ms das ventil auch wirklich in GS geschalten haben(GS-schalter E2 E3 E4=1) weiss grad garnicht auswendig ob die nen schalter haben der mir ne 1 in nicht betätigter stellung bringt. ansonsten E2 E3 E4 = 0
reicht es die GS zu überwachen oder muss ich beide schaltstellungen auch überwachen?

ich baschtel morgen mal des pnoz proggi und poste es mal...
hoffentlich reichen mir die eingänge.
dankeeee
bis morgen....


mfg


----------



## Nais (9 Dezember 2007)

Grundstellung muss, Schaltstellung kann überwacht werden, sicheres Schliessen der Ventile ist wichtig.
Teste am besten mal Deine Ventile aus, bei Y4 sollte das auf alle Fälle funktionieren, bei Y2, Y3 erkennt man es aus dem Hy-Plan nicht genau. Falls es hier eine reine Schaltstellungsüberwachung ist (Mittelstellung ohne Signal) würde ich darauf drängen einen zusätzlichen Sicherheitsblock nachzurüsten (2 redundante überwachte Ventile) oder Dein derzeitiges Sicherheitskonzept mal mit der BG besprechen (das sorgt für ruhigen Schlaf).


----------



## Praios (10 Dezember 2007)

Martin L. schrieb:


> Desweiteren die schon von Uwe angesprochene Nachlaufmessung, muss auch immer überwacht werden.


 
In welcher Vorschrift steht das?


----------



## bennzi (10 Dezember 2007)

Praios schrieb:


> In welcher Vorschrift steht das?


 
würde mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## bennzi (10 Dezember 2007)

Nais schrieb:


> Grundstellung muss, Schaltstellung kann überwacht werden, sicheres Schliessen der Ventile ist wichtig.
> Teste am besten mal Deine Ventile aus, bei Y4 sollte das auf alle Fälle funktionieren, bei Y2, Y3 erkennt man es aus dem Hy-Plan nicht genau. Falls es hier eine reine Schaltstellungsüberwachung ist (Mittelstellung ohne Signal) würde ich darauf drängen einen zusätzlichen Sicherheitsblock nachzurüsten (2 redundante überwachte Ventile) oder Dein derzeitiges Sicherheitskonzept mal mit der BG besprechen (das sorgt für ruhigen Schlaf).


 
jau sodele, also an den ventilen Y2 und Y3 ist es eine reine schaltstellungsüberwachung. bekomm einmal ne 1 wenn Y2 geschaltet, und einmal ne 1 wenn Y3 geschaltet ist. Y4 würde gehen.
also kann ich nicht sagen Wenn meine Y2 und Y3 nicht da sind (spsausgang) dann sollte in 500ms E2 und E3 auch nicht da sein? ist das nicht zulässig?
mfg


----------



## Nais (10 Dezember 2007)

> also kann ich nicht sagen Wenn meine Y2 und Y3 nicht da sind (spsausgang) dann sollte in 500ms E2 und E3 auch nicht da sein? ist das nicht zulässig?


...würde ich nicht machen. Was passiert bei Drahtbruch oder Kontaktproblemen? Lieber noch ein weiteres Sicherheitsventil in die P-Leitung integrieren. Wie alt ist die Maschine ? Diese Art der Überwachung  gab es eigentlich nur bis Ende der 80er Jahre.

Die angesprochene Nachlaufmessung erfolgt bei uns jährlich im Zuge der Wartung. Da unsere Pressen primär mit Lichtgitter ausgestattet sind, wird das Nachlaufmessgerät in den Lichtgitterkreis geklemmt und das entsprechende Protokoll (min. 5 Messungen Öffnen / Schliessen) wird in den Wartungsordner eingefügt. Eine ständig erfolgende Nachlaufmessung ist für unsere Pressen nicht gefordert, würde den Kostenrahmen auch sprengen, wenn ich mir den Preis des Nachlaufmessgerätes anschaue.


----------



## bennzi (10 Dezember 2007)

Nais schrieb:


> ...würde ich nicht machen. Was passiert bei Drahtbruch oder Kontaktproblemen? Lieber noch ein weiteres Sicherheitsventil in die P-Leitung integrieren. Wie alt ist die Maschine ? Diese Art der Überwachung  gab es eigentlich nur bis Ende der 80er Jahre.



uahh... stimmt hast ja mal wieder recht. seltsam die hydraulik ist 2006!
also am ventil hab ich nur ein schalter und des ist ein wechslerkontakt.
wie auf dem plan ersichtlich eigentlich... 
dann muss ich des mal mit mein meister beschwätzn...
ich mein wenn des notwendig ist dann müssmer halt ein ventil kaufen. fertig.
weisst du zufällig in welcher verordnung des steht?
hoffentlich komm ich dann mit meinen eingängen hin ich glaube nämlich nicht


----------



## Nais (11 Dezember 2007)

> also am ventil hab ich nur ein schalter und des ist ein wechslerkontakt.
> wie auf dem plan ersichtlich eigentlich... :sad:


Die Mittelstellung würde dann bedeuten, daß weder E2 noch E3 ein 1- Signal führen dürfen, was auch legitim zu sein scheint siehe hier:

http://www.schneider-electric.de/upload/FileManager/cat/pdf/safety/modules/kapitel_2_16.pdf

Das ganze schmeckt mir aber auf Grund der fehlenden kompletten Drahtbruchsicherung nicht besonders. Bei uns werden deshalb immer nur redundante  Sicherheitsblöcke  mit Grundstellungsüberwachung  verbaut  (==>  2x "Dein"  Y4 hintereinander zur Druckfreigabe). 
Die Eingänge Deines PNOZ sollten aber auf alle Fälle reichen.


----------



## bennzi (12 Dezember 2007)

Nais schrieb:


> Die Mittelstellung würde dann bedeuten, daß weder E2 noch E3 ein 1- Signal führen dürfen, was auch legitim zu sein scheint siehe hier:
> 
> http://www.schneider-electric.de/upload/FileManager/cat/pdf/safety/modules/kapitel_2_16.pdf
> 
> ...


 

soo hab jetz nochmal ausgiebig nachgeschaut. Sie haben doch in GS das "1" Signal. suuper.
dann kann ich das ganze ja gut realisieren...

wiso haben die BA schalter von möller eine 0 stellung die nicht beschalten ist? da meckkert doch mein pnoz.

falls die eingänge nicht reichen werd ich eben das 2hand auslagern oder so...da der einfache m0p glaub nicht erweiterbar is...
UT und OT schalter müssen etwa auch in die Sicherheitssteuerung??

dankeeeeeeeee
mfg

bennzi


----------

